# RegTP 0180 Nummer



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

Ist das wahr? :
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=975

SG Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

ist das hier die RegTP?  frag doch selber nach , die Nummer oder e-mail addi wirste ja wohl noch finden 
http://www.regtp.de

.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html

sehe keinen kostenhinweis.. böse regtp

müssten die doch besser wissen..


 :flower:


----------

